# Malawi Blue Crab help



## cheffner (Feb 29, 2012)

So I bought a Malawi Blue Crab today from my local fish store. He said they are very rare and that people have been calling but havent gotten around to the store to buy them so I picked one up. Now, I can't find much on these guys, the guy at the store gave me some basic information about them. I've read mixed reviews on different forums but I'm going to stay positive and say its a good purchase. I'm hoping someone could help give me a little information about these guys, I have some sinking wafers that he can eat, but hes a crab, doesn't he need some meat like shrimp and fish? Any information will help. Thanks guys!


----------

